# APR Presents Waterfest 16!



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

APR Presents Waterfest 16!










Since 2003 APR has been the title sponsor of the largest Audi and VW car show in North America. It is with great honor that we return again as title sponsor for Waterfest 16.



Every year is bigger and better and 2010 will not disappoint. Please join us Saturday and Sunday July 17 and 18 at Raceway Park in Englishtown, NJ for the year’s biggest VAG celebration.

An annual tradition, expect the best prices on all APR products, sneak peeks at upcoming APR product releases, special announcements, free swag and more!

Sunday will feature APR Motorsport on display with their VW DriverGear GTi’s fresh from battle at New Jersey Motorsport Park for autograph sessions with the drivers, technical talks with the APR Motorsport team members and up close viewing of the fastest GTi’s in North America.



On site ECU Upgrades while you enjoy the show and installation of Carbonio Intakes, R1 Diverter Valves and other APR products allows you to enjoy the drive home from the show with more power and more fun.

*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
- All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
- All 1.8T - $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
- All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
- All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off!

*Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.*

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
- *Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_
- *91 Octane Performance*
- *93 Octane Performance*
- *100 Octane Performance*
- *Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_

*Also Included:*
- *Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
- *Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
- *Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_

*Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!*


*APR Hardware Sale:*
- Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
- APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off!
- APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
- APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
- APR Bipipe 15% Off!
- APR R1 Diverter Valve 15%!
- All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
- Free Shipping on all DXD Clutch and Flywheel Kits
- Free Shipping on all APR/Brembo Brake Packages

You can’t miss the APR Race Rig as you enter the show so be sure to stop by and check out all of the great VAG content on display for your enjoyment and meet the APR team as we celebrate the greatest show of the year!


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Are you guys gonna make a tune for a 3.2L??


----------

